# Help getting Ventrilo to work.



## Lucavii (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey! I've been getting this error "The HOSTNAME for the selected server could not be resolved to an IP address. The hostname was either entered incorrectly or the DNS servers for the specified domain might be offline."

These are the following actions I've taken to try and correct the issue.

1. I've verified that I've entered the CORRECT hostname and that others were able to log into it as well as tried multiple servers.

2. I've entered the IP for the hostname as an alternate

3. I've forwarded the correct ports on my router (a Motorola WR850G)

4. I've allowed specific access to the specified ports on the Windows firewall

Can anyone think of any reason why I'm still getting this error?




**Also, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong spot. I figured it may be a networking/firewall issue**


----------



## Lucavii (Apr 5, 2009)

*****Problem was solved*****


----------

